# Popping The Cork



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm back in the saddle with my SPS after a slight modification to it and to the way I hold it. My shooting is better than ever







I'll never be Bill Hays but I thought this was a fun bit of shooting on video, hope you agree:


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

nicely done and a fine video. Be sure to get all the glass up.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

So, you going to share your slight modification to it and the way you hold it? I'm in suspense! It's a M_J video cliff hanger. Nice shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Baby sitting and shooting at the same time,


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Love it M_J! The giggle at the end made me piss myself. I always wanna shoot bottles, but the powdered glass and fragments makes it a no-no for me! I'll live vicariously through your bottle breaking efforts, though! Love ur wrk.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shooting M_J. The giggle alone, upon breakage of bottle was alone worth the watch!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice ! we should all have a babysitter like you .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah!!! I've been there...breaking glass it's a must. Nice shooting video. I tought in the beginning that the child would be in peril, but that didn't confirm, thank God







Great accuracy on the cork!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fun in the sun with your son as you gun. Nice video M_J. 2040's and what was the ammo you used? Looks like a hoot. Won't be too long before the little one will start messin around with the slingshots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shooting Champ!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Shot!!!

My boys love shooting with their dad. Won't be long and you'll have a live-in shooting partner.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

MAV said:


> Shot!!!
> 
> My boys love shooting with their dad. Won't be long and you'll have a live-in shooting partner.


Already do, my wife shoots with me almost every day and my older son (7 years old) shoots a bit as well. I think you're right, though, the little guy in the video was practically born with a slingshot in his hand


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Family, baby! It's where it's at!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks M_J, my suspense is relived. Great the mod helped you get back in the saddle. I cant leave anything alone and end up tweaking things myself.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicely done M_J. and I am sure it was fun making that target as well
















Oh and it's great to see you posting up a vid again.

LGD


----------

